# Nest Boxes built, feeder and homemade sputnik



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Today I built my nest boxes and feeder. I am slowly getting ready for my birds. My homemade sputnik from the junk yard. A door and the wire and I will be ready for my birds.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome, you do amazing work! wish you were closer!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you are very good with DIY. you are on the right path


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Looks Very Nice Can't Wait To See It Done And Birds Useing It. Whouldn't Even Have Thougth Any of it was from A Junkyard. Great Work..


----------

